# 125g Mixed African



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tank has been up and running since October 2010. I couldn't have done it without the vast knowledge and experience shared in posts here on Cichlid-Forum. Many Thanks, Cheers!










Copadichromis azureus 









Neolamprologus brichardi









Copadichromis borleyi









Copad X ??









Fossorochromis rostratus 









Sciaenochromis fryeri









Labeotropheus trewavasae









Otopharynx lithobates









Nimbochromis livingstonii 









Aulonocara maulana 









OB Peacock Hybrid









Aulonocara jacobfreibergi









Placidochromis electra 









Placidochromis johnstoni 









Protomelas taeniolatus

















Aulonocara baenschi 









Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 









Placidochromis milomo 

















Group Shots:


----------



## sakurachan1 (Apr 7, 2012)

very nice tank and fishes..*drool*. what lighting are u using?


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

nice tank... especially love that OB Peacock Hybrid & Nimbochromis livingstonii


----------



## Hypnotank (Apr 30, 2012)

Great looking fish, especially that milomo, nice pics.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks very much. I am using Hagen AquaGlo fluorescent bulbs in the front fixtures and 10000k and Actinic T5 bulbs behind the fluorescents.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Good stuff man :thumb:


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice fish and excellent photography =D>


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the combination of the black sand with the white rocks. The fish stand out so well in your tank. Just lovely !!


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I picked up the rocks at a local garden centre. Sold as Caramel Creme Marble, $0.30/lb.

I've also posted a my 5g Brevis tank, here is the link:

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=245753


----------



## mayagrasi (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice fish,fryeri is really fryeri,are you sure ?


----------



## Hypnotank (Apr 30, 2012)

drexel187 said:


> Thanks very much. I am using Hagen AquaGlo fluorescent bulbs in the front fixtures and 10000k and Actinic T5 bulbs behind the fluorescents.


drexel, can you be a bit more specific in your lighting setup? I feel I have a close type of light color, but yours seems to have a bit more of the purple tinge to it that I have been after.

I have two T5 fixtures that have 2 bulbs in each fixture on my 150g.

The best I have come up with is using :

*Front Fixture* (moved up to the front of the tank on glass top)
1 coralife actinic 420
1 coralife 10,000k

*Rear Fixture* (behind the front fixture on glass top)
1 actinic deep blue 420w (came with the deep blue fixture)
1 zoo med coral sun (was hoping to bring out any natural color and some yellow with this HO bulb even though its lower in the K range)

before this setup i had the two actinic and the two 10,000ks but i was hoping to get a but more on the purple side. The LFS guy is talking me out of ordering the powerglo (same as aquaglo in terms of temp?) saying to go with a zoo med reef sun model.

Thanks again!


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hypnotank said:


> drexel187 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much. I am using Hagen AquaGlo fluorescent bulbs in the front fixtures and 10000k and Actinic T5 bulbs behind the fluorescents.
> ...


I have the Aqua Glo fluorescent bulbs in the fixtures that came with the tank moved forward to the front glass panels on top. On the back glass panels I have 2 T5 fixtures. Each fixture with 1 10,000k bulb and 1 actinic blub. So 3 different kinds of bulbs, 6 bulbs all together. The Aqua Glo fluorescent bulbs bring out a lot of red. Maybe the Aqua Glo mixed with the actinic bulbs is bringing out the purple?

I bought the tank/lights used on kijiji. For some reason the previous owner had bought 2 4ft T5s for the 6 foot tank. I didn't understand until I went to see it.










I myself never would have came up with this setup, however I find the missing foot in the back corners does help hide the filter intakes etc.


----------



## Hypnotank (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the detail!
That makes a lot of sense now, there is plenty of light in there, but it seems to really be a great color blend.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

mayagrasi said:


> Nice fish,fryeri is really fryeri,are you sure ?


As far as I know. He is still young, hoping to see more color soon.


----------

